# Looking for very thin woods



## iWoodPen (Mar 7, 2016)

Hi all,

First post here. Been lurking a bit. I am looking for some really thin woods for blank segmenting. Different colors, lengths to about ten inches max. 

I'm happy to buy from someone here if possible. Happy to support my fellow craftsmen!


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 7, 2016)

Welcome to the site.

You can buy colored veneers from billiard supplies. I get mine from

Atlas Billiard Supplies - Veneer - Colored Poplar

Woodcraft has a few colors too. Good luck


----------



## iWoodPen (Mar 7, 2016)

*Thanks!!*



jttheclockman said:


> Welcome to the site.
> 
> You can buy colored veneers from billiard supplies. I get mine from
> 
> ...



Very cool- thank you!!


----------



## SDB777 (Mar 9, 2016)

When you say thin....measurement desired?

I typically cut quite a large amount of thin stock for Lyn to use on the scrollsaw.  But it needs to be planed prior to her using it(rough cut).



Scott (never know) B


----------



## mark james (Mar 10, 2016)

For stock larger than veneers, I like this:

D & D Woodcrafts, Hardwood Lumber Packs, Exotic Lumber Domestic Lumber, Thin Wood

For veneers:

Domestic 3 Square Foot Veneer Packs - Rockler Woodworking Tools

Have FUN!


----------



## terry q (Mar 10, 2016)

Clearance and Discounted Veneer at VeneerSupplies.com

Wood Menu: DYED VENEER, Flat cut

A couple suppliers I have done business with./


----------



## jimmyz (Mar 14, 2016)

Craft Supplies has a pack of black, white, and red (maybe others) in their
woodturning catalog.  

Try:  www.woodturnerscatalog.com/


----------



## Olivewood Pen Blanks (Apr 4, 2016)

nice


----------



## dogcatcher (Apr 4, 2016)

I cut mine on my bandsaw.  I cut it a little thicker than I need and then use a homemade thickness sander from Lumber Jocks.  Thickness sander - by EMVarona @ LumberJocks.com ~ woodworking community

Only difference is my thickness sander is ran by my drill press, not a hand drill.  You can find examples or go to the guitar makers source Stew-Mac and spend $200 for theirs.  Or use ur own Greg4163's version for a few dollars and your time.  http://www.penturners.org/forum/871847-post1.html


----------

